# Drosera burmanii



## Markhamite (May 25, 2021)

New to carnivorous plants this season. Grew these little guys from seed.
Each plant is about as big as your first thumb knuckle....2 cm diameter.


----------



## abax (May 25, 2021)

I love sundews and used to grow them in a terrarium and fed them wingless fruit
flies. Beautiful when the sun shines on them.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 26, 2021)

abax said:


> I love sundews and used to grow them in a terrarium and fed them wingless fruit
> flies. Beautiful when the sun shines on them.



Culturing fruit flies for the plants: that's real devotion.


----------



## abax (May 26, 2021)

I was quite easy to do actually.


----------

